# DAM-Serien SL und SLS



## Hecht100+ (22. Oktober 2021)

Die DAM SL und SLS-Rollen

Die DAM SL-Rollen standen im Jahre 1978 im Katalog, schon ein Jahr später konnte man 1979 die SLS-Rollen erwerben.
Die SL-Rollen wurden beworben vom leichten Spinn- und Grundfischen bis zum Pilk und Brandungsfischen, es sollte für jede Angelart das passende Modell dabei sein.



SL1


Hier die technischen Daten der SL-Rollen


RolleÜbersetzungGewichtEinzugSchnurfassungPreismtr/mmSL 1​1:5,2270gr710 mm110/0,3049,50 DEM​SL 2​1:3,8445gr640 mm170/0,3559,50 DEM​SL 3​1:4,8560gr900 mm165/0,4079,50 DEM​SL 4​1:4,8640gr960 mm170/0,5099,50 DEM​SL 5​1:4,4880gr990 mm150/0,60109,50 DEM​


Der Bügel hat bei dieser Rollenserie einen Außenanschlag, konnte aber auch manuel umgelegt werden. Die Rücklaufsperre sollte vor dem Getriebe einrasten, um so vor großen ruckartigen Belastungen das Getriebe zu schonen. ( lt. Katalog) Beim Öffnen der kleinen SL1 stellte sich heraus, hier wirkt die RLS aufs Tellerrad. Alle Rollen haben Kugellager, bis auf die SL 2, die nur mit Gleitlagern ausgestattet ist. Die Kurbeln stecken in einen viereckigen Steckschaft.
Auch haben alle Rollen eine übergreifende Spule und sind umbaubar von Rechts- auf Linkshandbetrieb.
Die beiden großen Modelle waren auch als Pick-Up-Modelle erhältlich.
Ein Herstellungsland ist auf diesen Rollen nicht eingestanzt/aufgeklebt, doch durch viele Gemeinsamkeiten kann man von Japan ausgehen.


Hier die Rücklaufsperre der SL1, sie greift direkt aufs Tellerrad und ist nicht Getriebeentlasten, wie die Werbung es versprach.





Vierkant-Kurbel






SL 2, ohne Kugellager und Rotorschraube, Rotor wird übe eine Klammer im Gehäuse fixiert



Einzelteile der SL1


Einzelteile der SL2, im Verhältnis zu heute sehr wenige Teile, absolut Wartungsfreundlich



Die SLS-Rollen waren dann die Erweiterung der SL-Serie, viele Teile wurden augenscheinlich übernommen. Anders war das Bügelumschaltsystem, das war jetzt innenliegend. Und alle Rollen waren mit Kugellager ausgerüstet. Die Bremse ist bei dieser Rollenserie nicht mehr in der Spule, sondern auf und unter der Spule angebracht. Das gleiche Bremssystem hat auch die Shimano-Custom-Serie. Die Spulen sollen tauschbar sein, kann ich aber aufgrund fehlender Vergleichsrollen nicht bestätigen. Auch hier sind die beiden größten Rollen als Pick-Up-Modelle erhältlich gewesen. Zusätzlich ist das Modell 0 hinzu gekommen, das war für ultraleichte Angelarten geeignet, besonders das Wettfischen.

Bei den Modellen 2 bis 4 gab es ein neuartiges Bügelfixier-System, das durch eine dritte Raststufe in der Rücklaufsperre gekennzichnet ist. Dabei wird durch kurzes Zurückdrehen der Kurbel die Schnur so positioniert, das der Finger sie sofort greifen kann.

Auch bei diesen Rollen war ein Umbau von Rechts auf Linkshandbetrieb möglich



Hier ein Bild der SLS2
Leider habe ich nicht alle Rollen dieser Serien, so das ich nicht alle Rollen optisch vorstellen kann.


Hier die technischen Daten der SLS-Rollen


RolleÜbersetzungGewichtEinzugSchnurfassungPreismtr/mmSLS 0​1:5,0230gr285 mm120/0,2564,50 DEM​SLS 1​1:5,0270gr290 mm100/0,3069,50 DEM​SLS 2​1:4,0420gr420 mm110/0,5079,50 DEM​SLS 3​1:4,8535gr535 mm100/0,6099,50 DEM​SLS 4​1:4,8640gr635 mm140/0,60119,50 DEM​SLS 5​1:4,4835gr835 mm140/0,70129,50 DEM​




Teile der SLS2




Trotz überlappender Spule, bei meiner SLS2 befand sich dieses Schnurknäuel um die Spulenachse gewickelt, sie ließ sich trotzdem ohne Schwierigkeiten drehen.


offenes Kugellager der SLS2 vor dem Fetten


gefettete SLS2

Diese Rollen wurden auch für/über andere Firmen vertrieben, z.B. als Gladia.

Und bei dieser Gladia-Rolle ist dann auch das Herstellungsland aufgeklebt, Japan


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Oktober 2021)

Eine solche kleine DAM Stationärrolle wollte ich mir einmal für meine alte Winklepicker besorgen. Ich hatte damals ein Auge auf die _DAM Master 1_ und die _DAM International 10_ geworfen, letztlich ist es dann aber doch eine _Mitchell 206 _geworden. Eine _DAM SL 1_ oder aber die _DAM SLS 0 _wäre bezüglich der zuvor von mir genannten DAM Modelle aber wohl die bessere Wahl gewesen oder? Nur falls ich mir doch noch einmal eine solche relativ kleine alte Rolle zulegen möchte.


----------



## Minimax (22. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die DAM SL und SLS-Rollen
> 
> Die DAM SL-Rollen standen im Jahre 1978 im Katalog, schon ein Jahr später konnte man 1979 die SLS-Rollen erwerben.
> Die SL-Rollen wurden beworben vom leichten Spinn- und Grundfischen bis zum Pilk und Brandungsfischen, es sollte für jede Angelart das passende Modell dabei sein.
> ...


Toller Artikel, vielen herzlichen Dank dafür  
Ich liebe diese umfassenden Darstellungen alter Rollenserien, die vor allem Du & eiszeit aber auch andere Oldikenner hier immer wieder vorstellt!
Eine Anregung hätte ich: Könnte man vllt mit einem Satz jeweils eine ungefähre Einordnung angeben, in welcher, sagen wir mal Klasse oder Liga man sich bei den jeweiligen Serien in etwa befindet?
Unter den z.T. Sehr alten DM-Preisen (oder anderen Währungen je nach Land) kann ich mir kaum was vorstellen, und so eine Experteneinschätzung ob es sich um eine "gute" Rolle oder eher Ein Einsteigerserie handelt fände ich sehr interessant. Gerne auch eine technische Beurteilung vom persönlichen Standpunkt im Rahmen Ihrer Zeit.
Damit meine ich _ausdrücklich keine_ Einschätzung aktueller Handelspreise. Ich bin ausschließlich am historischen Kontext interessiert.

nochmals mein Kompliment und vielen Dank,
herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer 
Die SL 1 macht im Gegensatz zu den kleinen SLS laut Katalog mehr als das doppelte an Schnureinzug.


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Oktober 2021)

Minimax
Bei dieser Rollenserie ist alles mit dabei, die SL2 ist in meinen Augen damals total überteuert gewesen, vom Innenleben her hat sie Billigrollenniveau. Die anderen sind etwas besser. Preislich lagen sie schon in einer höheren Klasse, m. M. n. gab es damals fürs gleiche Geld bessere Rollen.


----------



## Thomas. (22. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Leider habe ich nicht alle Rollen dieser Serien, so das ich nicht alle Rollen optisch vorstellen kann.


Bitte schön


----------



## Thomas. (22. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das gleiche Bremssystem hat auch die Shimano-Custom-Serie. Die Spulen sollen tauschbar sein, kann ich aber aufgrund fehlender Vergleichsrollen nicht bestätigen.


Ich kanns aber bestätigen   eben so passen die G- 1-4 auf die SLS 1-4
die SLS mit einer 7000er Custom


----------



## eiszeit (22. Oktober 2021)

Zur Vervollständigung noch ne bildliche Darstellung der SL Serie.




*Alles in allem eine solide Rollenserie von DAM -der Mittelklasse-, aus dem asiatischen Gebiet. *
_Rücklaufsperre:_ Bei den Modellen SL 2 bis SL 5 greift die RLS* in der Umlaufkappe, d. h. vor dem Getriebe.
Beim Modell Modell 1 (kleinste der Serie) greift die RLS* auf das Antriebsrad, was so auch
(geringere Belastung)  i. O. ist.
_Die Befestigung des Flansches am Gehäuse: _Bei den Modellen1 und 3 bis 5 erfolgt dies per Mutter.
Bei der SL 2 ging man mit der  Steckscheibe zur Rollenbefestigung andere Wege.
_Lagerung: _Die Hauptachse läuft auf Kugellager, ausgenommen die SL 2. Die Kurbelachse läuft
auf zwei Gleitlager.
RLS* = Rücklaufsperre

Noch kurz zum "Technischen" der SLS Serie, bildlich ist sie ja schon dargestellt.
*Ebenso, alles in allem eine solide Rollenserie von DAM -der Mittelklasse-, aus dem asiatischen Gebiet. *
Ich stufe sie aufgrund der Großenflächenbremse und der Bügelinnenschaltung (außer SLS 5)ein Tick höher ein als die SL-Serie.
Rücklaufsperre: Bei allen Modellen greift die RLS in der Umlaufkappe (Flansch).
_Die Befestigung des Flansches am Gehäuse: _Bei den Modellen 0, 1 und 3 bis 5 erfolgt dies per Mutter.
Bei der SLS 2 ging man mit der  Steckscheibe zur Rollenbefestigung andere Wege.
_Lagerung: _Die Hauptachse läuft bei allen modellen auf Kugellager. Die Kurbelachse läuft
auf zwei Gleitlager.

Zur Ermittlung der technsichen Daten hab ich die Rollenhefte der Rollen verwendet und nicht
jede Rolle extra aufgemacht.

Alles in allem wie oben schon geschrieben, solide Mittelklasserollen. Sie wurde damals gern gefischt.
Klar sie kam nicht an die teuerere 1000er Serie (Made in West-Germany) aus der Zeit ran, muss sie aber
m. E. auch nicht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Oktober 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Noch kurz zum "Technischen" der SLS Serie, bildlich ist sie ja schon dargestellt.
> Ich stufe sie *aufgrund der Großenflächenbremse* und der Bügelinnenschaltung (außer SLS 5)ein Tick höher ein als die SL-Serie.



Soweit ich das anhand der Bilder bisher sehen konnte, greifen die beiden Scheiben direkt am Aluminium der Spulen (jeweils oben u. unten).
Ist dir evtl. bekannt aus welchem Material diese Bremsscheiben bestehen? 
Von Carbon ist ja noch nicht auszugehen, ich tippe da eher auf Verbundmaterialien wie Delrin zb.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Oktober 2021)

Die obere Scheibe besteht aus Kunststoff, bei meinen 4 vorhandenen Rollen ist da nur Kunststoff, der auf Aluminium drückt, ohne jedes Bremsmaterial. Unten ist immer diese dünne Bremsscheibe dazwischen gelegt, ob Delrin, k.A. Das Material ist nicht schnittfest und fühlt sich an wie das Papier, aus dem man früher sich selber Motordichtungen schneiden konnte, nur eben rauher.  Außerdem ist es sehr steif und nicht elastisch, bleibt in seiner Form, leicht schräg.Die Rauhheit kann natürlich auch von der Benutzung her stammen, ???


----------



## eiszeit (24. Oktober 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Soweit ich das anhand der Bilder bisher sehen konnte, greifen die beiden Scheiben direkt am Aluminium der Spulen (jeweils oben u. unten).
> Ist dir evtl. bekannt aus welchem Material diese Bremsscheiben bestehen?
> Von Carbon ist ja noch nicht auszugehen, ich tippe da eher auf Verbundmaterialien wie Delrin zb.


Oh, sorry ist mir nicht bekannt. Die obere Scheibe (Bremsscheibe) weist eine sehr harte kunststoffartige Oberfläche auf.
Das Material der unteren Scheiben (Flächenscheiben, Ausgleichsscheiben Schnurwicklung ect.) ist mir auch nicht bekannt, die Oberfläche ist
aber nicht so glatt und hart.


----------

